# Finally...time to cook !!



## john pen (May 28, 2006)

Worked a horendous amount of hours last Tues thru yestarday..pretty much worked and slept, so now its "John Time"...Going to a picnic today and tomarrow and making plates to pass...Just starting a batch of bbq sauce and am writting down a recipe to share. Also making pulled pork wrapped in egg roll wraps which will be fried and served with the bbq sauce on the side.  And of course jello shots...pics to follow at some point...


----------



## wittdog (May 28, 2006)

Sounds good............FYI the jello egg molds make a real nice jello shot... :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2006)

John, have you made those egg rolls before?  Sounds very interesting.
You add anything besides the pulled pork?


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

At least now that you have a couple days off, the weather is superb!  Enjoy!


----------



## john pen (May 28, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> John, have you made those egg rolls before?  Sounds very interesting.
> You add anything besides the pulled pork?



First time...Im using Won Ton wraps and just adding a dab of my bbq sauce to each one, with a bowl of the sauce on the side for dipping...Sort of labor intensive, but hopefully worth it...

Im using pork from Wittdog..Was a take home from our gathering a few weeks back..Its excellent. I warmed/thawed it in the oven, then took it out and pulled, chopped it. My wife and daughter have been eating off it since it come out !!


----------



## wittdog (May 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":ybj60sh9]John, have you made those egg rolls before?  Sounds very interesting.
> You add anything besides the pulled pork?



First time...Im using Won Ton wraps and just adding a dab of my bbq sauce to each one, with a bowl of the sauce on the side for dipping...Sort of labor intensive, but hopefully worth it...

Im using pork from Wittdog..Was a take home from our gathering a few weeks back..Its excellent. I warmed/thawed it in the oven, then took it out and pulled, chopped it. My wife and daughter have been eating off it since it come out !![/quote:ybj60sh9]
Glad your putting the pork to good use. :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2006)

man it sounds like a great idea to me.   Anyone got any other thoughts about wrapping q in an egg roll?  I was thinking some steamed cabbage instead of the collards.  Also maybe some hot mustard in there might
be good.  I'd like to hear how the sauce works out.


----------



## john pen (May 28, 2006)

Im thinking cabbage would turn it into an egg roll thing...Gonna throw a chuck on the WSM this week and try the same with beef..they came pretty good..Ill report back after the picnic and advise how the went over...of course with enough jello....lol


And for those that like the jello shot thing we make a second batch filled 3/4, then top it off with whip cream...the chicks love them !!!   =P~


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2006)

Do you know "Rose Colored Glasses" by John Conlee?  That's a great
post-jello shot song to sing while staggering.


----------



## john pen (May 28, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Do you know "Rose Colored Glasses" by John Conlee?  That's a great
> post-jello shot song to sing while staggering.



No, but you can be rest assured that tonight after the wife drives me home, Ill be downloading it and singing with it at the top of my lungs...


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":32wvl98b]Do you know "Rose Colored Glasses" by John Conlee?  That's a great
> post-jello shot song to sing while staggering.



No, but *you can be rest assured that tonight after the wife drives me home, Ill be downloading it and singing with it at the top of my lungs...* [/quote:32wvl98b]
 :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 28, 2006)

:grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Finney (May 28, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> I do something similar with the egg rol,  I use my pulled pork, but I also add some cooked kollard greens with onions and garlic, rolled and fryed.  I too serve with BBQ sauce on the side.  Usually a red and a mustard both.


I do the same thing Chuckwagon.


----------



## john pen (May 28, 2006)

Well, the won ton wrapped pork was a huge success...they were gone in no time with lots of good comments....lots of beer and Jello...time for bed...


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 29, 2006)

Pics? :grin:


----------



## john pen (May 29, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Pics? :grin:



As requested....


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 29, 2006)

Thanks, John.  Looks good.  I'll have to try it next time I cook a butt!


----------



## john pen (May 29, 2006)

They were definetly as big a hit as ABT's....


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

Looks fantastik John!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 29, 2006)

so no one has any suggestions to what to add to the q to kick it up a notch?  I like this idea a lot.  Wish I'd invented it.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so no one has any suggestions to what to add to the q to kick it up a notch?  I like this idea a lot.  Wish I'd invented it.



A hunk o cheese and some peppers?


----------



## Finney (May 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so no one has any suggestions to what to add to the q to kick it up a notch?  I like this idea a lot.  Wish I'd invented it.


*I'm sure you will. * #-o


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so no one has any suggestions to what to add to the q to kick it up a notch?  I like this idea a lot.  Wish I'd invented it.


How about dusting the egg rolls with some blackened seasoning (giving it a creole touch) before they are fried? Or adding a dollop of beans to the inside?


----------



## Finney (May 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so no one has any suggestions to what to add to the q to kick it up a notch?  I like this idea a lot.  Wish I'd invented it.


Did you not see where Chuckwagon and I put collards in ours?


----------



## Finney (May 29, 2006)

Also been thinking of doing them with slaw in em.  But you would need to eat them right away.  _Me thinks_. that was for Nick


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Also been thinking of doing them with slaw in em.  But you would need to eat them right away.  _Me thinks_. that was for Nick


I was thinking about a soft taco shell, pulled pork some sauce, slaw,  and then rolled and then pinned with toothpicks and cut into pinwheels. As an appetizer. What do you think?


----------



## Finney (May 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me. :!: 
Can you send a couple of those down south? 8-[


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could try but what about the ban on Northern Q? :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Might not hold together.  I don't know about slaw in there.  Wonder
how it would go through the frying.  I don't think cheese is 
such a great compliment to pork, cream cheese in abts not withstanding.
This reminds me of a little chili relleno, so maybe stuffing an abt
in there might be pretty dang good.


----------



## Finney (May 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey wittdog... I made some that had BBQ, collards and blackeyed peas in them.  Had some garlic/chili paste in there.  Mighty tasty.  Trying to get that classic southern meal in an eggroll.


----------



## Finney (May 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think he meant he was going to fry them.  More like the ham rollups.


----------



## wittdog (May 29, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't fry the taco shells just stuff and slice and serve, as far as holding together might put them in cupcake liners? 

I kind of like the idea of stuffing an ABT inside the Egg roll....


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 29, 2006)

Maybe cut some slices to make em fit.  There it is, another invention.
Minion eat your heart out.  Hey, there's another invention!  Smoked
Minion heart!


----------



## john pen (May 29, 2006)

I like the basic pork, sauce and wrap..adding stuff to it would be good, but I like Cappy's original concept of just the 3 basics...


----------

